
Facebook nixing 'Facebook Connect' branding - apgwoz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20003075-36.html
======
papachito
Cool. The Facebook Connect button was an atrocity for devs, forcing us to
include tons of javascript just to display a button and then the whole fsql
and 24h rule. Let's hope this will be better.

edit: looks good <http://developers.facebook.com/docs/authentication/>

